# First post, hello!



## PegLeg (Jan 3, 2022)

This is my first post. I'm here because I am hoping someone out there is in a similar situation as me and has experiences or wisdom to share. I'll post my full story once I have permission to the forums. Glad to be here!


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

PegLeg said:


> This is my first post. I'm here because I am hoping someone out there is in a similar situation as me and has experiences or wisdom to share. I'll post my full story once I have permission to the forums. Glad to be here!


They have allowed you on the premises. 
You have permission to post your story and we would love to read it.


----------

